# Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007



## Acki (16. Januar 2007)

*Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 1.Juli*

*moin an alle boots und meeresfischer#h *
*wir wollen wieder ein treffen zum makrelenangeln veranstalten!!*
*die termine im Juli werde ich noch eintragen,wer an diesen terminen zeit hatt kann sich ja mal anmelden#6 *

*der treffpunkt ist die tanke in norddeich(ostfr.)auf der rechten seite gleich nach dem ortsschild,bis zur slippe sinds ca.8 min die slippe ist kostenlos für den parkplatz fallen pro std.0,50euro an.Wind und **wetter vorbehalten.*


----------



## BennyO (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Ne ich bin nicht dabei.
Trotzdem viel spaß.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Muß mal schauen,

a) ob Zeit
b) ob Übernachtungsmöglichkeit
c) ob Beifahrer

Uli


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Wenn ich Zeit habe, dann würde ich auch kommen. War mit meinem Kahn noch nie auffe Nordsee. #h


----------



## Tiffy (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Acki,

*Juni JA* hätte ich wohl mal wieder Spaß dran. Am besten am WE mit Schlafen dann kann man Abends noch schön ein verlöten 

*Juli Nein* Da bin ich in Amiland Urlauben und Angeln.


----------



## Acki (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moin @BennyQ schade aber behalt das mal im auge#6 

@Uli und Klaus wir sehen uns in Großenbrode,und werden das dort besprechen#g 

@ Tiffy wir werden noch telenieren:vik: gruß acki


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*



Acki schrieb:


> .... besprechen#g
> 
> ...



ich liebe solche Besprechungen :q 


Uli


----------



## NOK Angler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> ...
> c) ob Beifahrer
> 
> Uli


 
Notfalls würd ich mich da auch zu verfügung stellen. Kostenbeteiligung natürlich Vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Da bleib ich mal spontan dran,
hätte immer interesse als Bootsmann 
irgendwo anzuheuern


----------



## More than 53 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

*Hi, bin neu hier im Forum.*
*Gibt es auch einen Bootsangler-Treffen an der Ostsee?*
*Nordsee ist mir mit meinem kleinen Kahn zu heikel.*


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Ähm Uwe Rexler (More than 53), herzlich wilkommen im Forum. Erster.

Und das nächste AB-treffen auf der Ostsee findest Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=87313 melde dich bei Björn an, und starte mit.

Und @Acki: Klar ist Käptein gpsjunkie mit Bootsjungen wieder dabei, wenn die Termine passen. Aber ich denke das ist ja noch ein bissel hin, und da werde ich mir die Termine freihalten. Und nettes Gepräch hatten wir.  Und für günstige Motoren findest Du hier http://www.siegel-boote.de/deutsch/motoren/seite2/mercury.htm
P.S wielange habt Ihr Sonntags geöffnet?


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Hallo Acki!
Bist ja schon wieder fleißig am planen #6 
Werde auf alle Fälle wieder dabei sein.
Wir sehen uns in GroBo #h


----------



## Acki (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin @ NOK Angler
Torsk Ni wir halten euch auf dem laufenden,es wird sich ein platz finden|supergri #6 

@ More Than 53 auch für dein Boot kein problem,wir fahren nur bei gutem wetter 

@jochen danke für den tipp,kannte ich schon#6 

@udo hast du dein neues boot schon getauft?sonst bringe ich noch ne flasche sekt mit zum stapellauf|uhoh:  bis denne acki


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

23.06. bis 07.07.07 geht bei mir nicht - Urlaub in DK


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

@More than 53 schaue doch mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=80968&page=7&highlight=acki

Wegen der Bootsgröße meine ich


----------



## sailfish777 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moin Acki,

für mich wird sicher auch wieder der ein oder andere Termin passen.

Wenn das mit den warmen Wetter so weiter geht, sollte man aber womöglich auch schon den Mai ins Auge fassen#d 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo Mundt (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*



sailfish777 schrieb:


> Wenn das mit den warmen Wetter so weiter geht, sollte man aber womöglich auch schon den Mai ins Auge fassen#d



Oder sicherheithalber sein 30lbs Gerät mitnehmen, falls die großen Verwandten mitkommen #d


----------



## djoerni (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

lust hätte ich auch. terminlich muss klappen und ich müsste irgendwo auf einem der makirenner nen platz ergattern.


----------



## Acki (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin @ klaus ich werde wenn das wetter anfang mai gut ist ein testfischen machen.:g 

@ udo
eine 30lbs rute habe ich immer dabei,mann weiß ja nie!! |kopfkrat gruß acki


----------



## addy123 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Hohohohooo, Makrelenangeln bei Acki, dass macht mich froh!!! 

Auch ich wäre gerne wieder mit von der Party!!!
... außer dem 9.6., da fahre ich gerade von Langeland nach Hause... FREU auf die Hinfahrt!

@Acki, wäre bei Dir wieder ein Pläzle frei???;+ 
Diesmal würde ich wahrscheinlich die Nacht vorher mit Dir/Euch lieber #g !

Schön Gruß an Jörg!


----------



## Acki (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

MOIN @ addy für dich habe ich immer ein pläzle frei#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*



More than 53 schrieb:


> *Hi, bin neu hier im Forum.*
> *Gibt es auch einen Bootsangler-Treffen an der Ostsee?*
> *Nordsee ist mir mit meinem kleinen Kahn zu heikel.*


 
da schaust du am besten mal Hier nach!#6 oder Hier!:vik:

evtl. bin ich bei dem Makrelenangeln mit meinem Böötchen auch dabei,mal schauen was die Zeit so sagt!


----------



## addy123 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*



Acki schrieb:


> MOIN @ addy für dich habe ich immer ein pläzle frei#6


 
Dann plant mich mal (außer 9.6.) mit ein!
Freu mich schon sehr auf die tolle Gastfreundschaft bei Euch!:vik:
Angeln, Grillen und #g :#2: |clown: bei Acki...
|laola:


@All
Klasse, dass sich hier schon wieder so viele bekannte "Größen" eingeschrieben haben!!!
War letztes Jahr ein klasse Treffen!


----------



## Acki (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin @ addy jo werd ich machen:vik:


----------



## addy123 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

@Acki
Ich werfe hier einfach mal die Frage auf!
Kennst Du in der Nähe von Dir (wo man hinlaufen oder schwanken kann) Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten (Hotel, Pension u. Ä.)?
Dürfte für den Ein oder Anderen vllt. interessant sein!?:q


----------



## dorschjoe (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Hallo,
ich habe auf den Fotos von der letzten Tour auch ein Schlauchboot gesehen,wäre Ich mit meinem 4,30m Boot(10PS)
noch im Rahmen des Möglichen?


Gruß Andreas


----------



## dorschjoe (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Hier noch mal ein Foto


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Andreas, Du darfst ja. Aber bitte bedenke das von Norddeich bis zum Angelpunkt ca 15km sind. Und dann fahren wir 2 Std vor Hochwasser raus, und nach dem Hochwasser wieder rein. 

Also ich hatte es mit drei man schon, das mein Boot (535 cm) mit 60Ps nicht zum gleiten kam. Die Gezeitenströmung ist nicht zu verachten.

Dann hatten Acki und ch es auch schon das man schnell weg muss, und wenn Du dann keine Reseven hast......

Im Sommer hatten wir plötzlich total ruhige See. Acki sagte lass uns reinfahren, und als wir wir geslippt hatten, hatten wir ein super heftiges Gewitter. 

Also mir wären 10 Ps zuwenig. Ich würde das lassen.


----------



## addy123 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*



dorschjoe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe auf den Fotos von der letzten Tour auch ein Schlauchboot gesehen,wäre Ich mit meinem 4,30m Boot(10PS)
> noch im Rahmen des Möglichen?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Andreas!
GPSJUNKIES Vorsicht sehe ich als gerechtfertigt.
Lass es mit dem Boot lieber sein, das ´trau ich mir nicht mal mit meinem Boot (Klasse C) 4,3m/40PS.#d
Ich glaube, Du findest bestimmt noch HIER in einem Boot Platz!|rolleyes 
Bei nem guten Schlauchboot, denke ich, wäre es wohl kein Problem!?


----------



## Acki (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin @ addy hotel und pension ist gleich um die ecke,ca 5 min werde mich nach den preisen für übernachtung erkundigen.#6 

@ dorschjoe für die nordsee ist dein boot etwas zu klein,aber für die kanäle zum hecht und zanderfischen ideal. gruß acki


----------



## Acki (16. März 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*




*Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007* 
*moin an alle boots und meeresfischer#h *
*wir wollen wieder ein treffen zum makrelenangeln veranstalten!!*
*die termine Juni oder Juli werde ich noch eintragen,wer an diesen terminen zeit hatt kann sich ja mal anmelden#6 *

*der treffpunkt ist die tanke in norddeich(ostfr.)auf der rechten seite gleich nach dem ortsschild,bis zur slippe sinds ca.8 min die slippe ist kostenlos für den parkplatz fallen pro std.0,50euro an.*

*nach dem angeln werden wir wieder bei mir grillen.:m gruß acki*

*also da hätten wir den16.6-17.6 und 30.6.07 wind und wetter vorbehalten*
*gruß acki*


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. März 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Achim, da hat doch einer einen neuen Motor??? Oder warum ist das Heck so im Bild? 

Sollte ich auch mal von meinem neuem Suzi machen. 

Und falls die Mods den fred nich oben festtackern, holen wir ihn einfach wieder hoch:vik:.

@ Acki, denke mal drüber nach, ob Du mit Manny (oder sonst wen) zu mir kommt, eine Nacht übernachtet, und wir dann auf Hering an das Grevelinger Meer fahren. Die ersten Heringe werde dort schon gefangen.


----------



## Acki (20. März 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moin jochen habe erst ab mitte april wieder zeit,da ich das boot noch neu lackieren will und erst nach ostern wieder in die halle kann aber ich werd das mal mit manni besprechen:m gruß acki


----------



## wemmi02 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin moin #h 

Zur Errinnerung  :q 

Norbert


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Uiihh heute gehört das die Nordsee 13 Grad hat. Ob die Makro`s denn schon unterwegs sind?

Kanns kaum Abwarten.


----------



## Acki (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin#h @ jochen werde am sonntag ein testangeln durchführen,bei den wassertemperaturen müßten die makos eigentlich schon in fresslaune sein  hochwasser ist gegen 16 uhr werde gegen mittag starten:g gruß acki
http://img267.*ih.us/img267/7717/bild055to0.jpg


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. April 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin @ Acki, Was denn das für ein schönes Bild vom Schleppen? Und da bin ich aber gespannt was die Makros  machen.

Und meine ersten 35 Heringe :vik:habe ich schon. Wollen nur noch vernascht werden.


----------



## Acki (23. April 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin so gestern habe ich den ersten makrelentörn gemacht,mit meinem angelkumpel franz war ich gestern mit dem boot unterwegs. wir sind um 14 uhr in norddeich gestartet,luft 19° wasser 11,8° mit gut 30 knoten sind wir richtung schifffartslinie bei fast glatter see.geangelt haben wir ca 2 stunden aber die makos sind noch nicht #c da,auch keine stöcker  oder hornis. werde in 3 wochen nochmal testen bericht folgt. gruß acki:m


----------



## hans (24. April 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Schade das die makkos noch nicht da sind, aber 30 knoten das ist schon was#6.


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Und ?? Was geht?? Gibts schon was neues von unserem begehrten Räuchergut???? Kaumerwartenkönn.:vik:


----------



## Acki (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin leider waren wegen der schlechten wetterlage keine ausfahrten möglich,aber auch die makrelenkutter haben noch keine törns gemacht.

hoffe das wir ab 18.5 unsere nächste tour starten können,werde euch auf dem laufenden halten:m gruß acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Achim, Du hast eine PN. freu......|wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Habe erst heute die Aufforderung zum Makrojagen gefunden.
Ich werde beim nächsten Termin auch dabei sein.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Acki (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin|wavey: jürgen habe dich mit eingetragen,werde das ganze am wochenende aktualisieren.:vik:gruß acki


----------



## Acki (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007* 



*Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007* 
*moin an alle boots und meeresfischer#h *
*wir wollen wieder ein treffen zum makrelenangeln veranstalten!!*
*die termine Juni oder Juli werde ich noch eintragen,wer an diesen terminen zeit hatt kann sich ja mal anmelden#6 *

*der treffpunkt ist die tanke in norddeich(ostfr.)auf der rechten seite gleich nach dem ortsschild,bis zur slippe sinds ca.8 min die slippe ist kostenlos für den parkplatz fallen pro std.0,50euro an.*

*nach dem angeln werden wir wieder bei mir grillen.:m gruß acki*

*also da hätten wir den16.6.07 wind und wetter vorbehalten treffen ist um 9 uhr an der tanke, hochwasser ist um 13.10 uhr. wir werden bis ca.15 uhr angeln.*

*wünsche allen teilnehmern eine gute anreise:vik:*
*gruß acki*

*Team 1 gpsjunkie ,gerd ,gerhhard*
*Team 2 acki , manny, addy 123 ?*
*Team 3 jürgen und ?*
*Team 4 tiffi und ?*
*Team 5 udo und björn*
*Team 6 klaus h. und ?*


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Acki, wir wollen die Bilder sehn, wir wollen die Bilder sehn, wir woll`n wir woll`n ..............wir woll`n die Bilder sehn.:vik:


----------



## addy123 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Hey ALL
Also ich habe GRÜNES Licht von meinem Frauchen bekommen!
Hat sie da doch schön Ruhe für den HAUSPUTZ!|supergri

Acki, wenn es Recht ist, schlage ich Freitagabend bei Dir ein.
Eine Luftmatraze bringe ich mit, evtl hast Du auch 2 freie Quadratmeter z. Bsp. in der Kegelbahn zum bennen?

Du weißt, brauche Frühs nur etwas Kaffee!#6

Was ich diesmal mitbringe ist ein WECKER!!!:vik:

War es doch nur Zufall, dass ich letztes Jahr früh wach geworden bin!!!


----------



## Acki (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moin so die bilders vom letzten wochenende , die makos sind da#6http://img122.*ih.us/img122/5171/bild075xa3.jpg
http://img475.*ih.us/img475/469/bild076yy1.jpg
 haben an zwei tagen ca 170 stück gefangen:vik:

addy hab die hängematte schon gespannt. gruß acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Acki, na das sieht doch gut aus. Dann freue ich mich mal schon auf den 16 ten.


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Bals ist der 16 te. NERVÖSWERDWEILFREU.


----------



## addy123 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

So, nachdem ich jetzt von LL zurück bin, freue ich mich auf den 16ten!#6

@ALL
Bringt doch mal, wer hat, Eure Digi-Kameras mit!!!
Je mehr Bilder entstehen, desto mehr schöne Erinnerungen bleiben.
Ich nehme mal das Schlepptop und nen Kartenleser mit, so kann ich die Bilder combinieren.
Brennen kann ich sie dann ggf. noch vor Ort!?


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Addy, klar kannste da vor Ort brennen. Wenn alles so bleibt, hat Acki doch den Grill an.|muahah:

Ich frag mich nur, ob Achim schon wieder los war, habe noch keine Makrelen wieder gesehen. Vielleicht mach er uns aber noch richtig heiß.


----------



## Acki (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moin:vik: so gleich gehts los, werde heute nochmal testen ob die makos auch bei 30 grad beißengruß acki


----------



## addy123 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*



Acki schrieb:


> moin:vik: so gleich gehts los, werde heute nochmal testen ob die makos auch bei 30 grad beißengruß acki


 
Acki, setz die Maki's vorsichtig wieder zurück!#6
Haben wir nächste Woche mehr!:vik:

... die Stöcker darfste mitnehmen!!!
Haben wir nächste Woche Weniger!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Man ich halte das nicht aus. Da kündigt Achim schon an, das er auf Makos will, und dann steht hier nix. Ich glaube ich rufe mal an.:g


----------



## Acki (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moin gestern wegen seenebel abgebrochen,heute mit manny noch ne stunde raus ca.50stöcker und makos,dann kam wieder der nebel also ab nach haus .morgen abend gehts nochmal los.bis denne acki

ems-zander jo wäre toll wenn ihr wieder dabei seit,wetter soll für samstag gut werden wind 2-3


----------



## Acki (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin#h gestern waren manny und ich wieder für 2 std. zum makoangeln,bei frischem norwest 4-5 bft war es kein vergnügen.wir konnten aber trotz der schaukelei 61 makos fangen stöcker gabs keine.:q

für samstag ist wind sw 3 vohergesagt #6was auf einen guten angeltag schließen läßt.

übernachtungsmöglichkeiten giebt es vor ort(Hotel, pension und privatvermieter) wenn jemand ein langes we plant.gruß acki


----------



## addy123 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Wer hat, könnte auch noch Walkie-Talkie's mitbringen!!!|rolleyes
2 Stück bringe ich mit.


----------



## Tiffy (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin zusammen, #h


Snoek und ich freuen uns auch schon sehr aufs Treffen. Wir sind Samstag gegen 9.00 Uhr an der Tanke. So wie es aussieht wird das ja fischiges Wetter geben. Wir werden so wie es momentan aussieht bis Sonntag bleiben. ( Wegen dem gemütlichen Teil am Abend #g: #2: |clown: ).

Eine Kamera bringe ich mit. 2 Walkie-Talkie's bringe auch ich mit. Hoffe das die den Funktionstest bestehen. Hab ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr im Gebrauch gehabt. Außerdem bringen wir Durst und gute Laune mit. Falls wir sonst noch was mitbringen sollen, fürn Grillabend oder so, bitte bescheidgeben!!!

Bis Samstag Männers #h

P.s. *Acki*, falls möglich besorge mir doch bitte ein paar Makrelenvorfächer. So was hab ich leider nicht  Ne Schlafmöglichkeit besorgen wir uns vor Ort. Und wenn alle Stricke reissen pennen wir im Auto. So verwöhnt sind wir nicht


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin, sollns denn PMR-Quetschen sein?? Dann bring ich auch noch 2 mit. Und damit Addy was aufen Grill bekommt, bringe ich auch noch meine Digi-Cam mit. Hat Addy was zu brennen.:vik:. Heute ist auch mein Radarreflektor gekommen. Und meine neue BSH-zugelassenen Leuchten, und mein Drehzahlmesser. Baue ich aber erst nächste Woche ein.

Und Tiffy; ich habe gestern und heute zusammen noch schnell 12 Vorfächer gekauft, und unsere Crew besteht nur aus zwei mann.#6.


----------



## Acki (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moin  klasse jochen:q dann brauch ich nicht mehr ins angelgeschäft wegen der vorfächer:vik:bis sa 9uhr  acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Acki, habe ich nur für dein Geldbeutel gemacht. Nicht, das du wieder ne neue Rolle oder Rute oder Beides kaufst.|muahah:. Insider::: Die Zündkerzen scheinen es gewesen zu sein.  Ne mal im ernst ---> für Tiffy gerne.


----------



## Tiffy (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Jupp besten Dank Jochen :m

*BISS* Samstag #h


----------



## sailfish777 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moinsen,

muß leider absagen. Muß am Samstag die Fundamente für den neuen Gartenzaun betonieren. Sollte eigendlich heute noch passieren, aber die Einschalerei wird erst heute Nachmittag fertig werden, sodass morgen der ganze Vormittag drauf geht....Lasst Euch nicht zu sehr durchschaukeln, und denkt auch an den Tag danach.:q

bis denne
Klaus


----------



## Acki (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

#hmoin schade klaus aber arbeit kommt vorm angeln,nächste treffen biste wieder dabeigruß acki

ps wetter heute bedeckt wind o1-2 sw,hoffe morgen ist es auch so#6


----------



## Tiffy (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Ja schade Klaus,

sag mal bescheid wann Richtfest vom Zaun ist. Ich komm dann auf ein Bierchen


----------



## Udo Mundt (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Lese gerade im BSH "Norderney 13Uhr WSW 5-6" |gr:
Noch im grünen Bereich oder grenzwertig ;+


----------



## Tiffy (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Da sind die Fischkisten schon voll  ...

und wir auch schon fast :q

Spaß bei Seite. Wenns zu ruppig wird fahren wir rein.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Udo, das ist ja komisch. Windfinder und Wetter.com melden was ganz anderes. Aber 5-6 ist schon schöne schaukelei. Mal sehen wie es wird. Windfinder Wetter.com

@Tiffy, ich hoffe die eine oder die andere Farbe sagen dir zu.


----------



## Acki (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moin udo für morgen ist sw3-4 gemeldet,heute nach einigen regenschauern fast windstille.also keine panik


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

So Leutz - ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spass und volle Fischkisten. Wäre auch gerne mitgefahren, aber mein Zeitplan lässt das leider nicht zu.#d


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

So, gestern hatte ich keine Muße mehr hier zu schreiben. Wir waren gestern mit 6 Booten auf die Nordsee, und haben mäßig gefangen. Die meißten hatte Addy 123 mit 29 stk, die gpsjunkie Crew (Axel  und Jochen) hatten zusammen 15 stk. Achim`s Kumpel Manni hatte 25 und Udo 26 stk. War wieder ein schöner und anstregender Tag mit viel Fisch sucherei. Laut meinem GPS und der auswertung der gefahrenen Strecke sind wir insgesammt ca 35 Km gefahren. Und die Wellen waren schon nicht schlecht. dei der Einfahrt hatten wir um Norderney wieder ne schöne Dünung, da das Wasser ablaufend war, und der wind aus SW mit ca 4 Bft kam, und sich diese Wassermassen an den Sandbänken brach. Also für Boote mit 5 Ps ist dat nix. Bilder und genauen Bericht stelle ich heute im Laufe des Tages noch online.

Bilder sind >>>hier<<<


----------



## addy123 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Bin auch wieder gelandet! Es waren 2 klasse Tage und Nächte bei Acki!
... und Alle haben ein paar Makkos gefangen.:m
Besonderen Dank nochmal an Acki!!!:vik:

@Gpsjunkie mein GPS hatte leider den Dienst verweigert, fand keinen Satellit?|kopfkrat
Schön dass Du die Bilder in der Größe eingestellt hast, da kann sich jeder, der sie noch nicht hat, bedienen!#6


----------



## Tiffy (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Wir sind auch wieder gut Zuhause angekommen. Hat Spaß gemacht  

Besten Dank noch mal Acki #h


----------



## addy123 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Habe mal das Video geschnitten. 
Es liegt nun hier vor, allerdings nur in I-Net Qualität.
(180x144 in WMV)


----------



## Tiffy (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Haste fein gemacht addy #h


----------



## addy123 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Habe es noch mal bei BIGCATCHTV in besserer Qualität (360x288) eingestellt.


Schaut mal H I E R 

Irgendwie will das nicht klappen???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|evil:|gr:


----------



## Udo Mundt (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Schönes Ding mal wieder die Nordsee unsicher zumachen.
Fisch gab es auch und zum Schluß eine recht ruppige See.
Dank an Acki für das Guiding. Freue mich auf das nächste Treffen.
@ addy, bekomme Dein Video nicht geladen ;+
Mach ich was falsch;+


----------



## addy123 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*



Udo Mundt schrieb:


> @ addy, bekomme Dein Video nicht geladen ;+
> Mach ich was falsch;+


 
Ja leider funzt das bei bigcatchtv nicht.|evil:
Aber wenn Du mir mal Deine Mailadresse per PM mitteilst und Dein Postfach hält ca. 45MB aus, maile ich es Dir morgen!#6 (360x288)


----------



## sailfish777 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin,

soll eigendlich am 30.06. noch mal ein Treffen statt finden, oder war das nur als Alternativtermin gedacht?

Überlege gerade ob ich nicht morgen zum Hochwasser um ca. 17:27 angreifen sollte.|kopfkrat Das Wetter sieht da nicht so schlecht aus und danach solls denn wohl schlechter werden...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## jottweebee (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Es war wieder eine gelungene Sache.
Vielen Dank Akki für deinen Einsatz.

So was können wir ruhig öfter machen.
Die zehn Makros, die wir (Seehörnchen "Klaus" und ich) auf der VERA gefangen haben, wanderten am nächsten Morgen in die Räuchertonne und wurden schnell verzehrt.
In der Truhe ist wieder Platz.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Jürgen, wie wäre es am Dienstag???|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## jottweebee (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Jochen,

die Wellenhöhe am Dienstag hat den Vorteil, dass man die Rute nur festhalten muss.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Acki (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moin#h danke an alle teilnehmer vom makoangeln ,war ein toller tag trotz des schlechten wetters.:vik:wenn es passt 

werden wir am 30.juni oder 1.juli das nächste makoangeln 

starten,wer zeit hat kann sich ja eintragen.gruß akki


----------



## jottweebee (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

@ Acki

Ich werde mit meiner VERA wieder dabei sein.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## addy123 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Acki!
Wie geht es denn meinen Makkos in Deinem Froster?|supergri

Schade, dass ich so weit weg wohne! 
Nächstes Jahr würde ich mich über ein Aalpödern freuen!:m
Schaun mer mal!?


----------



## Acki (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

:mmoin addy deine makos kommen nächste woche per tiefkühlexpress:g brauche bloß noch die genaue anschrift wo der container abgestellt werden soll|kopfkratgruß acki
http://img339.*ih.us/img339/8427/unbenanntjv8.png
Shot at 1969-12-31


----------



## Acki (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin |wavey:die nächste makrelentour ist für sonntag den 1.7.07 geplant,treffen ist um 9 uhr an der tanke in norddeich.wer lust und zeit hatt kann sich ja anmelden.gruß acki

team 1 acki und manny
team 2  dirk und walter


----------



## jottweebee (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Hallo Acki

Ich werde mit meiner VERA und Nachbar Seehörnchen dabei sein.

Wie war die heutige Tour?

Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Achim, ich muss leider passen, da ich mit rest Alkohol nicht 180 km fahren kann. Ich muss nun leider am Samstag auf einen 40 jährigen Geb. Aber die Saison ist ja noch etwas länger. 

Und auch ich möchte wissen wie es heute mit den Platten aus sieht??


----------



## sailfish777 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moin,

Sonntag muß ich mal sehen....war letzten Samstag zum abendlichen Hochwasser mit nem Kollegen vor Norderney, ob das meine Familie am Sonntag direkt schon wieder mitmacht|kopfkrat

P.S.
Der Trip war übrigens ein voller Erfolg. Zwar noch mit Regenschauern angereist, aber dann Sonnenschein pur, beinahe Ententeich und gleich einen riesigen Schwarm ausgemacht. :vik:
Nach etwa 1,5h wieder reingefahren und nach dem obligatorischen Fische Versorgen erst mal ein wenig die Norddeicher Gastronomie unsicher gemacht |supergri (war auch ein voller Erfolg).......Sonntag mittag waren wir denn wieder zurück.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Klaus, wieviele waren es denn? Man und ich konnte nicht los.


----------



## sailfish777 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Jochen,

habens ganz gemütlich angehen lassen und zwischendurch auch in aller Ruhe mal eine wenig enttüdelt. Als der (ich glaube 30 Liter) Eimer voll war gabs noch ein paar für den Motorraum weils gerade so schön lief. 
Beim Versorgen und Eintüten stellten wir dann fest, dass das doch mehr Fische waren als angenommen.
Haben 131 Stück gezählt|uhoh:.
Es war kein einziger Stöcker dabei und auch die Größe war OK.
Wäre man an diesem Tag 1-2 Stunden früher daußen gewesen, hätte man das Boot wohl voll machen können....aber was soll man mit so viel Fisch und das Versorgen danach hat auch so schon lange genug gedauert.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Acki (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moin#h glückwunsch zu den fängen klaus,und ich hatte keine zeit aber beim nächsten mal schlagen wir wieder zu.

das für sonntag angesetzte makoangeln findet wegen der schlechten wetterverhältnisse nicht statt!!!!#d

nächster termin wäre 7.oder 8 juli treffen wäre wieder an der tanke 11uhr.

warten wir mal ab wie sich das wetter entwickelt#cgruß acki


----------



## jottweebee (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

7./8. Juli sieht ja auch nicht berühmt in der Wettervorhersage aus!!!!!!!!! ;+

Wieder verschieben?

Oder kurzfristig einen neuen Termin vereinbaren?


----------



## Acki (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin  Ich werde kurzfristig einen neuen termin bekanntgeben.für sonntag 7-8 bft.das muss nicht sein.gruß Acki


----------



## jottweebee (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Laut windfinder sind die Bedingungen für eine Angeltour am Montag nicht so schlecht.
Ich werde so gegen 13 Uhr an der Slippe in Norddeich sein und mein Glück auf Makros versuchen.

Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Hurra ich lebe auch wieder. Ich durfte mein Wohnzimmer renovieren. Man ist das ein ......ß. Diese Bodentiefen Fenster tapezieren ist ein Graus.

@ Jürgen. Leider ist das mit Montag eine Woche zufrüh. Sonst wäre ich auch noch angerauscht.

Bei mir gehts erst (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) hier am 22ten Juli mit nem Arbeitskollegen hin. Mal sehen wie es in Holland ist.


----------



## jottweebee (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Nach windfinder ist die ruhige Zeit etwas früher am Montag, so dass wir also schon am Vormittag rausfahren.

Wenn am nächsten WE die Welle wieder glatt sind, ist die nächste Ausfahrt auch geplant.


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin, ob der Jürgen wohl heute los war?? Wenn ja was machen die Makos???


----------



## jottweebee (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Ich war gestern zusammen mit Seehörnchen gegen 10.30 in Norddeich losgefahren. In der Nähe der gelben Tonne wurde ein Mövenschwarm gesichtet.







Innerhalb kurzer Zeit war unsere Fischkiste voll mit Makros. Insgesamt waren es über 60. Damit hatten wir schon mehr als wir wollten und wir stellten die Angelei ein.







Auch Acki traf noch an diesem Hotspot ein und füllte sein Fischkiste.
Auf der Rückfahrt frischte der Wind auf und frisch geduscht trafen wir gegen 14.00 wieder an der Slippe in Norddeich ein.
Abends gab es frisch geräucherten  Fisch.






War wieder ein Superangeltag.

Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Jürgen, petri zu dem Fang. Man was ist das Ätzend wenn man nur zusehen kann. Wird Zeit das ich Urlaub bekomme (ab kommenden Samstag) und ich dann auch mal wieder aufschlagen kann.

Ich wollte Sonntag ja mal nach Holland, aber wenn ich so auf den Windfinder schaue ....... schauder.


----------



## Acki (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

moin jo das waren wieder 2 tolle angeltage,leider konnten wir immmer nur ca 1 std. angeln und sind dann wegen gewitter wieder in den hafen zurück.aber mit 177 makos an 2 tagen können wir leben. gruß acki:vik:
http://img112.*ih.us/img112/1029/bild232ho6.jpg
Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE DX3215 Zoom Digital Camera at 2007-07-17
http://img112.*ih.us/img112/1029/bild232ho6.jpg
Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE DX3215 Zoom Digital Camera at 2007-07-17
http://img102.*ih.us/img102/2805/bild231og3.jpg
Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE DX3215 Zoom Digital Camera at 2007-07-17


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Achim, auch Dir ein petri zu den Makos#6:vik:. Schade das ich soweit weg wohne, und man immer alles Planen muss. Aber in den nächsten 3 Wochen greife ich nochmal an.


----------



## jottweebee (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

@ Hallo Jochen

Willst du mit deinem Boot nach NL oder mit einem Kutter rausfahren?

Jürgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin Jürgen, da in Ijmuiden Makrelen mit der Spinnrute und Blinker von der super Mole gefangen werden, habe ich vor mein Boot mit zunehmen, weil nach ca 3 km eine Ansammlung von 4 Wracks in einer Tiefe von 13m bis auf 3,8m zu finden sind. Auch habe ich wenn ich aus der Mole fahre ca 10m Wassertiefe.

Hoffen tue ich auch auf den einen oder anderen Seebarsch. Ich werde die Gufis und Wobbler mitnehmen, und es in dem Wrackbereich versuchen. Guckst Du hier.

Auf dem Bild siehst Du die Mole, und ein Pinkfarbenes Segelboot. Da ist auch die Slippe im Jachthafen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Moin, so da ich am Sonntag nur Sturm Gewitter und keine Makrelen hatte, freue ich mich jetzt auf eine Woche Großenbrode. Fahre morgen am 28ten los, und komme am 04ten August zurück. Ich denk an euch.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Bin wieder zurück. Was machen die Markos????


----------



## jottweebee (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen Norddeich 2007*

Sie dümpeln unbeangelt in der Mordsee.

Zuviel Wind und Welle.

Jürgen


----------

